# YAY Pregnant Goater!   Baby goat pics on  pg 3



## Calliopia (Nov 26, 2010)

So my doe that I was pretty sure had started bagging up on me let me squish on her belly tonight and I felt little hard things kicking at me.    

I am terribly excited. 


Here is said goat. 






Said udder with her 4yr old daughter poking her head in the picture. 





And the buck.


----------



## dkluzier (Nov 26, 2010)

Should be cute kids, liking the belly bands Good luck!!


----------



## Calliopia (Nov 26, 2010)

He has a lot more color on the other side but he was being difficult that day. And he's not here right now so I can't get a better picture.


----------



## warthog (Nov 26, 2010)

Congrats and look forward to cute baby pictures.


----------



## helmstead (Nov 26, 2010)




----------



## rebelINny (Nov 26, 2010)

I like the look of that buck. Good luck, can't wait to see the pics!


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Nov 27, 2010)

Congratulations!! Enjoy your new babies!!


----------



## lilhill (Nov 27, 2010)




----------



## Calliopia (Dec 1, 2010)

She's starting to show more signs of impending labor. Lots of stretching and squatting and aligning going on. Also these strange hind end tail flicking muscle spasm things.  Not contractions, more like the goat version of braxton hicks.  I think she's warming up. 



My REAL clue that she'll go soon...  it's due to rain for the next 36 hours, everybody in our house has a 10day flu and back room roof is leaking in about 8 places through all the drywall we just put up this summer.  GAH.   Totally goat birthing time.


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 1, 2010)

Hooray and Boo!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 1, 2010)

Calliopia said:
			
		

> My REAL clue that she'll go soon...  it's due to rain for the next 36 hours, everybody in our house has a 10day flu and back room roof is leaking in about 8 places through all the drywall we just put up this summer.  GAH.   Totally goat birthing time.


When it rains it pours!!


----------



## TigerLilly (Dec 1, 2010)

ooohhh, cant wait to see the coloring on the babies--they are going to be gorgeous!


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 3, 2010)

Just a little update.  Her udder is HUGE and her belly has dropped way down. She has those sunken dairy sides again but a freaking beer gut underneath it. 

So hopefully by the end of this weekend, or this evening, we'll have baby goats.  

 YAY!!  These will be my first babies so I am horribly excited.   

And in true doe fashion she decided that the rain wasn't enough of a hassle to kid in, it was better to wait until Mom had the flu of her life and was living on the couch.  GRR


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 3, 2010)

And screw the rain... It just started SNOWING!


----------



## glenolam (Dec 3, 2010)

Sorry - I don't mean to laugh, but murphy's law is playing with you hard core!


----------



## jodief100 (Dec 3, 2010)

Not Murphy's Law- Goat Law.


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah I'm getting smacked with it. I was already considering naming one of her kids Murphy but this just might seal the deal. 

My darling husband helped me get her locked in the kidding stall with water, food and a fresh bale of soft hay. She can sit in there until I'm better or she kids.


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 4, 2010)

IT'S A GIRL!!!  

 She had a single doeling sometime in the night. Mama seems to be doing well but I can't get to close because of course I now have strep.   (@&$YR(@#$^^ Doe Code of Honor


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!

Pics please just as soon as you can!


----------



## lilhill (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations!!!  Sorry you have that darn flu though.  It does seem to work that way, but everything went well so that's a good thing!  Pictures when you feel better!


----------



## helmstead (Dec 4, 2010)




----------



## Dreaming Of Goats (Dec 4, 2010)

Whew!!!!!!!!!!! Name her winter or frosty since she was born in/near a snowstorm. Or maybe blizzard or something!


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 4, 2010)

Her name is actually Murphy.  I was considering it anyway but when she spent 20 minutes trying to nurse mom's armpit it sealed the deal.   

I will have pictures soon. My husband took them on his blackberry and they are currently in route to a more usable place. But the internet is being slow.


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 4, 2010)

So here she is in all her stupid glory.  This was part of the 15 or so minutes of  "showing her which bit of her mother was serving the drinks"

She's got it it all figured out now though. 




















and the very patient mama who nuzzled my ear and nibbled on my hair through the whole process. 









And I will get a better body shot picture tomorrow.  When I will have been on antibiotics for 24 hours and can actually snuggle her.


----------



## helmstead (Dec 4, 2010)

She is gorgeous!

And      too funny about the nursing armpits!  Stupid glory!  SNORK!  They can't all be winners right out of the gate!


----------



## KellyHM (Dec 4, 2010)

Adorable!!!!!  Good thing I don't live near you - I might goat nap her!

Why can't my Nubian drop her kids already?!


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 4, 2010)

She's 100% Nubian but can only be registered as 75% because of a paperwork mix years and years ago (her mom is 11).  Can't be fixed at this point, nothing to do about it but keep her


----------



## ksalvagno (Dec 4, 2010)

Congratulations! She is very cute!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Dec 5, 2010)

Darling!


----------



## warthog (Dec 5, 2010)

What a cutie, congrats


----------



## Calliopia (Dec 5, 2010)

Cutie might have some issues.  re my post in Diseases


Update.  All is well. I get my girl after all.


----------

